# First attempt at Bacon



## sam3 (Dec 12, 2012)

After reading a lot of good info on here, I decided I would this on my own.
I used Pop's recipe and mixed up one gallon per his instructions. I added some CBP, garlic and onion powder to the brine as well. I did my best keeping the slabs @1.5" thick or less with a deboned pork butt. 
I placed them in labeled ziplock bags and poured the brine in.  I plan to turn them over once a day for the next ten days. 
After that, I will rinse well, air dry and cold smoke for 10 hours with the Pitmaster blend in my Bradley. Keeping temp @100 degrees. 
Yes, I used 1 tbls of cure 1 in the brine as per Pop's recipe for one gallon. 
BBL


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 12, 2012)

You will never go back to store bought.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks good!  My first attempt at wet brine (Pop's brine) bacon hits the smoke tonight!!! I did a test fry just to make sure and it was fantastic!


----------



## njfoses (Dec 12, 2012)

Isn't 10 hours a bit short for cold smoking bacon?


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Dec 12, 2012)

njfoses said:


> Isn't 10 hours a bit short for cold smoking bacon?


I usually cold smoke my bacon 8 hours tops and it comes out great.


----------



## browntown (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a 8lb belly going on tomorrow


----------



## sam3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Browntown said:


> I've got a 8lb belly going on tomorrow


Good luck!

Weather looks good on Saturday for me.


----------



## sam3 (Dec 26, 2012)

After 10 hours of cold smoking we got this. 













image.jpg



__ sam3
__ Dec 26, 2012





Sliced after a two day rest. And ready to eat!


----------



## sam3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sliced shot.












image.jpg



__ sam3
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## njfoses (Dec 26, 2012)

How did it turn out?


----------



## sam3 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's very good. Will be making this again when I run out.


----------

